# Rockler Router Table Dust Bucket



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I've had one on my router table for about 5 year now and it works great. Mine is still the old raw metal one not the blue one.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

If I could have found one, back then, I'd have bought it, rather than making my own. They do change the game on cutting down on what gets tossed around and under the table.

Though mine is a home made version, it and this are, for the most part, the same - they leave little on the table when a project is done. For me, pulling at the fence and from under the table means there will be only about a teaspoon of dust after a long run.

If you get some time, you might add a photo more clearly showing the dust collection port, since that is key to the value of this unit.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Would that work on a Kreg table?


----------



## DaveM123 (May 2, 2020)

I have read that it doesn't fit the Kreg table but i have no personal experience.


----------

